# Business Bay - U Bora/Executive Tower/Clayton/Mayfair



## Stefanos (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for taking time to view this post.

I will be arriving in less than 3 weeks and while the first few months I will live in a short-term rent accommodation, I was wondering for peoples' opinions on the above mentioned apartment blocks.

I will be working out of the U Bora Tower and thought living in the same area would be equally convenient. We are a couple, no children and trying to get the right location remotely is quite nerve racking. 

Although Marina Bay was looking quite good, I was recommended that Business Bay is preferred; at least to that person.

I am trying to stay within 110k limit set by my company.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get a nice 1 bedroom in Business Bay for that price, Traffic is a nightmare getting into Business Bay at the moment and will be for the next 1-2 years due to canal project. 

Stay in Business Bay and your commute to work will be very easy. U-bora tower is very nice place to work by the way, great office building. 

Check dubizzle.com for Business Bay apartment listings. 

Check Executive Towers, Mayfair, Clayton, Churchill Residences


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Mayfair/clayton and Fairview will be the cheapest in business bay and for a 1 bedroom you can get a decent sized apartment with a good view for your budget.
I think its between 70-95 in these towers for a 1 bed

Executive bay Tower is better standards and newer building, facilities are better quality (in my opinion) and most have furnished kitchen. 

U Bora tower it self I haven't seen but I heard it is of good quality and also more expensive.

I looked in business bay for around 2 weeks and saw many places, but in the end I decided to rent in the Marina, due to my other half not having a car yet and the area is just much easier - plus the place I got was very good quality and also had free chiller and gas - which compensated the slight increase in rent.

Business bay - you will need a car (that is true for all of Dubai, but other places are manageable without), you can get anywhere unless you have a car because there is no buses or anything like that. you can of course also take taxis. 

You can also look at executive towers, the ones near the business bay metro, they are higher priced but I think maybe you can find for your budget, I heard they are very good and also are conveniently located. 

good luck


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think Executive Towers is best and most established in Business Bay, at least you have shops there also they have the metro link so Dubai Mall is one stop away.


----------



## Stefanos (Dec 10, 2008)

Marc/ Mustii thanks for the reply; it somehow adds some clarity to this move.

My partner won't join me for the first 3 months so I came across some short term Hotel Style apartments for 8500/month in Capital Bay(550sqf). Aware of them? They look decent, fitted out and would ideally offer 3 paycheques worth of liquidity as if I was going to pick-up an apartment immediately, I am not sure I would be able to manage the start-up costs if unfurnished. Your opinion?

Finally, as Marc mentioned the Canal Project, to get access to Abu Dhabi , it seems you need to get thought the city, how bad is the time you need to add on top?


----------



## Stefanos (Dec 10, 2008)

Mustii,
Do you mind giving me some recommendations of the condos' you came across in the Marina Bay which you found best following your search.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can take Al Khail road from Business Bay and miss out the canal project completely. You can take Al Khail for 5 or 30km and then join Sheikh Zayed Road to get to Abu Dhabi, very easy.

It will not add any time to overall journey.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Stefanos said:


> Marc/ Mustii thanks for the reply; it somehow adds some clarity to this move.
> 
> My partner won't join me for the first 3 months so I came across some short term Hotel Style apartments for 8500/month in Capital Bay(550sqf). Aware of them? They look decent, fitted out and would ideally offer 3 paycheques worth of liquidity as if I was going to pick-up an apartment immediately, I am not sure I would be able to manage the start-up costs if unfurnished. Your opinion?
> 
> Finally, as Marc mentioned the Canal Project, to get access to Abu Dhabi , it seems you need to get thought the city, how bad is the time you need to add on top?


Your welcome, 
I never looked at hotel apartments, so can't comment on them :/ 
If you go IKEA you can get decent furniture for the whole apartment for not so much - does your company not offer you any advance pay or an interest free loan or anything to help you at the beginning?

As Marc mentioned, take Al Khail road and you miss that Canal Project, and you also miss Al Barsha Toll gate Salik. And less speed cameras.. 

The exit to Business Bay from Sheikh Zayed Road in the morning can be very bad, if you drive on the left side and try your chance to cross in just before the exit maybe 5-10mins, if you would like to have good road manners and wait behind the line from where the traffic starts, it can take 15-20mins I think.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Stefanos said:


> Mustii,
> Do you mind giving me some recommendations of the condos' you came across in the Marina Bay which you found best following your search.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Oh also if you staying in the Marina, the traffic can be bad DEPENDS where you are..

I am just near spinneys on the other side of the water, so I have just 1 empty road and directly on Sheikh Zayed road, so it takes me probably 1min-2 mins to get on sheikh zayed road in the morning, that is in the Marina Heights Tower. 

there is a thread on here that speaks about the quality of the various towers in the marina, in my opinion it was not very far from spot on - try have a look for it.

the best thing to do is when you come here, go check out business bay, then check out Marina, and see few places here and there, and see where your guts tell you to go!
I was looking everywhere when I was in London looking for a place, but after seeing some areas that online seemed so nice and had good reviews etc,but personally I could not live there..


----------



## Stefanos (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Gents; they do probably do interest free loans or advanced pay, I am simply preparing for the worst. 

I will be staying in a Hotel for a week or so, should be enough time to iron everything out. Lastly, you wouldn't know of any well equipped boxing gym in Dubai?


----------



## dubai_ali (Dec 25, 2014)

If you have a look on flatreviews.com, there are reviews of lots of flats. Ubora comes out well. (Sorry, can't post links yet)

I'm interested in the fact that people talk about cars and taxis but no (Western) expats seem to really consider the metro as an option? I thought it was great when I visited and intend to use it a lot to save the hassle of driving when I can - am I deluded?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dubai_ali said:


> If you have a look on flatreviews.com, there are reviews of lots of flats. Ubora comes out well. (Sorry, can't post links yet)
> 
> I'm interested in the fact that people talk about cars and taxis but no (Western) expats seem to really consider the metro as an option? I thought it was great when I visited and intend to use it a lot to save the hassle of driving when I can - am I deluded?


Hi,
Deluded - no.
But - in the heat of summer, it can be quite difficult to walk even relatively short distances between office or home to nearest metro station without looking like you have been in a sauna!
Cheers
Steve


----------

